# Trail Cam info needed



## Runningwolf (Nov 15, 2012)

I am looking into getting a trail cam and trying to figure out which is the best and most reliable one out there. I know there must be a bunch of folks on here that use them in the woods and for security reasons. I'm looking for any recommendations.


----------



## wyntheef (Nov 16, 2012)

i don't have any dan, but have read about using a home security webcam with a rigged cell/modem/battery setup. it isn't as cool looking as the camo ones, but you can access them from a remote pc instead of retrieving an sd card when you want to see whats going on. it also costs a lot less money, so if somebody finds and takes it, your'e not out a coulple of hundred dollars.


----------



## BobF (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a couple of them, but they're in the woods so I can't tell you anything about them!


----------



## Windsor (Nov 16, 2012)

I Have a Moultrie trailcam. My driveway comes to a tee. You can go left or right. At the tee, I put my trailcam hoping to get a picture of any cars coming in. The problem is it has a 2 second warm up ( to protect the life of the battries ) By the time it turns on in 2 seconds the car is gone! In one week I had 100 pictures of an empty driveway!
I'm going to look for one without a delay.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 17, 2012)

Dan there is a huge range of cameras available today. You need to decide what you want to accomplish with it. Are you monitoring a building or property or are you scouting for that huge buck of a lifetime? Then set a price range and explore all the optins within that range. A lot of times you will want more than one of them if you are scouting an area for the best deer, so you can probably get by with a bit less expensive cameras. You probably already know all this, but giving it all thought will narrow down your myriad of choices.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I guess one thing I am looking for is which brands to stay away from because they're junk or poor quality. My usage will be more to catch critters and deer in the yard but I hate paying 100-150 to find out I bought a pieace of crap. When not in the yard I might just hide it in the garage for unknown security reasons rather than in a closet somewhere.


----------



## Terry0220 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dan, when I was looking for one for my husband, went to Cabela's and searched when I found ones that seemed to be what he would like, read the reviews, that helped in deciding on which one to buy. Must have done a good job,,he is happy and we have used it around the yard to see what was getting into the dumpster,,lol


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 17, 2012)

Terry, so which one did you get?


----------



## Terry0220 (Nov 17, 2012)

That was two years ago, but it is the Moultrie Gamespyi40 has rapid release time and infrared flash


----------



## BobF (Nov 17, 2012)

Mine are also Moultrie. No problems through time and weather ...


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 17, 2012)

Moultrie is the one I was looking at after reading reviews on Amazon.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 17, 2012)

They have laws against "upskirting" these days Dan...... :>


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 17, 2012)

I don't get it....


----------



## grapeman (Nov 17, 2012)

Geeze Mike you seem to be an expert on all these rules and 'regliations" all the time. What's up with that?


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 17, 2012)

You forget I have a kid with a degree in Criminal Justice or what?


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 17, 2012)

grapeman said:


> Geeze Mike you seem to be an expert on all these rules and 'regliations" all the time. What's up with that?


 Like most of us I think he learns by making the mistake.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 17, 2012)

So far I still hold a "Q" Clearance.....

Anyone else here have one?

I didn't think so......


----------



## grapeman (Nov 17, 2012)

So far? Are you about ready to lose it for looking up skirts?


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 17, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> So far I still hold a "Q" Clearance.....
> 
> Anyone else here have one?
> 
> I didn't think so......


 
Mike you know you shouldn't have gone there

*"Q"...*
*Quarantined*
*
under forced isolation especially for health reasons; "a quarantined animal"; "isolated upskirter"
*


----------



## BobF (Nov 17, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> So far I still hold a "Q" Clearance.....
> 
> Anyone else here have one?
> 
> I didn't think so......



Some of us had clearances we still can't talk about after nearly 30 years


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 18, 2012)

A Double Naught Spy! LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 18, 2012)

...or a secret agent


----------



## Julie (Nov 18, 2012)

OMG, Dan , you are going to look up someone's skirt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Seriously, you need to stop listening to ibglowin! 

roflmao, Terry it is your neighbor who was getting into your dumpster, you could have asked I would have told you


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 18, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Like most of us I think he learns by making the mistake.



Actually it was pretty easy to learn from someone else's stupidity on this one.....


----------



## BobF (Nov 18, 2012)

That's beyond stupid - that's desperation!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 18, 2012)

OMG when will people learn. There was a guy arounf here just busted that worked at a tanning salon and was sticking his cell phone in booths and filming. Seriously we can joke about it but there are some real sicko's out there.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 18, 2012)

incidently I make julie check her cell phone in before entering my wine cellar.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 18, 2012)

Seems like this kind of stuff is happening more and more sadly with all this new cool technology we have. I was completely shocked that this happened less than a mile from the house. Firefighters in this town make some serious $$$ as they have to train and be prepared to respond to a fire at a nuke facility as well as forest fires. They have a very nice pension and top of the line facilities and equipment as well. 

Needless to say he lost his job...... 



Runningwolf said:


> OMG when will people learn. There was a guy arounf here just busted that worked at a tanning salon and was sticking his cell phone in booths and filming. Seriously we can joke about it but there are some real sicko's out there.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 19, 2012)

Here use this link to learn more about them
http://www.trailcampro.com/firsttimebuyersguide.aspx


----------



## Wade E (Nov 20, 2012)

I types something but deleted it thinking that Q word might offend some!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks Rich


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 23, 2012)

Dan, 
FYI, if you haven't pulled the trigger on buying the trail cam yet....
Tractor supply has a Trail Cam on sale, WPI 4 Mega Pixel, 50 ft range, 1 sec trigger, takes stills and video, $49.99, $30.00 off normal price. 
I believe the part number is 1040211


----------

